# please help!! 50/50 and 6700k or antinic and 10k blub??



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

i need some help with lighting my tank... i tried using an antinic and 6700k duel t5 fixture setup and my tank had to much of a blue tint to it for my liking... so i have switched back to my stock (2)6700k bulbs and now they look too yellow.. i want the right mix without the overwhelming blue hue.... so from researching i was thinkin of doin a 50/50 and 6700k bulbs as my two bulbs... or a antinic and 10k bulb as my setup... from what i have read the 10k also have somewhat of a blue hue.... i still have antinic blub int he box so would only need to buy the 10k or 50/50 to pull this off... if i decide 10 k do they sell those at home depo?

i have a 90 gallon tank, pool filter sand and cobble stone...

my stock list for my tank is:

(6) RED ZEBRAS
(6) RED TOP ZEBRAS
(6) BLACK ACEI W/WHITE TAIL
(4)YELLOW LABS
(2)YELLOW LAB HYBRID (BLUE AND YELLOW)
(3) SOLUSI 
(4) demasoni 
(1) RUBY RED PEACOCK
(1) auratus 
(1) johanni

this is with 2 6700k t5 bulbs....



this is with antinic and 1 6700k blub (excuse the glare... window curtain was open )...


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm using 1 50/50 and 1 6500K (lowes) bulb on my 55 and I think it looks pretty good. Two 6500K bulbs had way too much green for my liking. I'm still not sure if I like having the 1 6500K bulb in there. I'd like to try two 50/50 bulbs, but it might be too much blue. I've even thought about trying a colormax and 50/50 to see which I like better. Problem is they are $20 a bulb, so I may wait a while until my 6500K needs to be replaced.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

i had color max on my old 55... it was the only bulb and was really blue... if you use one of those u better lighten it up with a 2nd bulb of a diff kind... which would u suggest for my 90 gal?


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Colormax is too blue? I thought they were supposed to have a lot of red/purple in them. If you look at the bulb it looks pink, is that the one you had?


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

YEA I GOT IT FROM PET SMART... TANK LOOKS BLUE WITH THE BULB... IT MADE MY RED FISH LOOK ORANGE... I DIDNT HAVE CICHLIDS AT THE TIME ONLY HAD COMMUNITY FISH.. SO GUESS I DIDNT GIVE IT A FAIR SHOT... GO FOR IT WILL PROLLY DO GOOD WITH 6500K ALONG WIT IT... DEF WOULDNT DO IT WITH ANTINIC ....

DO YOU KNO IF HOME DEPOT SELLS THE 54WATT 48'' T5 BULBS IM LOOKING FOR 10K RANGE....?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd say a 50/50 and a 6500K would probably work for you. Your 2nd picture reminds me a lot my 50/50 bulb by itself which makes sense since a mix of actinic and 10K is what 50/50s supposedly are. So in theory a 50/50 and a 6500 should be a little less blue than your second pic.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

OK AFTER SOME EXPERIMENTING WITH DIFFERENT BULBS I WENT WITH (1) 6700K AND (1) 18000K BULB.... THE 18000K ACTUALLY HAS SOME BLUE IN IT SO MIXED NICELY... NEW LIGHTS MOTIVATED ME TO RE-SCAPE MY TANK OR GAVE ME AN EXCUSE TO LOL... CHECK OUT THE NEW PIC.. LET ME KNO IF IT LOOKS FUNNY ...


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I use 50/50 actinic and a full color spectrum day light bulb for my 55 gallon they are t8 but they look great. Hopefully Sunday I'll have an led fixture to put onto the tank.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Mr2Good said:


> OK AFTER SOME EXPERIMENTING WITH DIFFERENT BULBS I WENT WITH (1) 6700K AND (1) 18000K BULB.... THE 18000K ACTUALLY HAS SOME BLUE IN IT SO MIXED NICELY... NEW LIGHTS MOTIVATED ME TO RE-SCAPE MY TANK OR GAVE ME AN EXCUSE TO LOL... CHECK OUT THE NEW PIC.. LET ME KNO IF IT LOOKS FUNNY ...


I like that mix. Might have to change mine up as well. Currently have a 50/50 on one fixture and a dual t5 CM/6700k on the other. Looks good M2G.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

THANKS MAN! YEA I HAVE MADE MY MIND UP TO STAY AWAY FROM ANTINC BULBS... BULBS ABOVE THE 10K RANG HAVE JUST ENOUGH BLUE IN THEM TO GET THE JOB DONE.. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TANK


----------

